# Greenville, OH *MANDY* Adult b/t



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Mandy 

German Shepherd Dog
Medium Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 06120821 
Darke County Animal Shelter, Greenville, OH 

We have Mandy at the Darke County Animal Shelter. She is a 1-year-old German Shepherd. She is black and tan with medium length hair. She is a wonderful dog, the kind that will be loyal for life. She has that special look and is waiting to be adopted. She will become a wonderful companion. The Shelter hours are 8am till 4:30pm Monday-Friday and 9:00 till noon on Saturday. The Shelter is located at 5066 County Home Road in Greenville, and the phone number is 547-1645. The “Darke County Friends of the Shelter” are accepting animal pictures for their new 2009 Pet Calendar. Your Pet can become a “Star”. Call the shelter or stop by with your picture. You can see the dogs we have for adoption on our web site at http://www.darkecountyanimalshelter.com. 

Greenville, OH 
<span style="color: #FF0000">937-547-1645</span> 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11169472


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

still listed


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

found this little girl on page six!!! Back in the spotlight you go sweetie.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I just spoke with the shelter- she was picked up at someones home, they said they found her, and that they only had her about a week. They thought about keeping her but it was too much for the people. She played great with their kids, and the Jack Russell they had there. 
The lady at the shelter said that though she was fine with their dog, that when another dog goes by her kennel, she goes "ballistic". It could just be the stress of being in a kennel, but they arent 100 percent sure. She said she is a VERY SWEET girl though, and at least has till next wednesday for committment, as they euthanize on thursdays. They try not to euth. every week unless its for space.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------

